# Swim Party Tonight



## CookinBlondie (Aug 2, 2005)

Tonight, all of the county 4-H clubs are holding their annual swim party, and I need to make a little appetizer-like dish to take.  We have a garden full of fresh Cucumbers, and Tomatoes, so using those would be good.  I want something that tastes fresh, and also looks good when served.  Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated, even if they don't use those fresh veggies.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## GB (Aug 2, 2005)

This recipe uses both. I don't usually like feta cheese, but it would go great with this as well so feel free to ad it for a more Greek taste.

Greek Cucumber Salad

1 cup cucumber diced (I use 1/2 to 1 full English cuke)
1 cup tomato chopped (I used 1 lg tom)
3/4 can of chickpeas, drained and rinsed
1/4 cup kalamata olives sliced
3-6 scallions slices
handful of parsley chopped
juice of 1 lemon
1 clove garlic minced
1 teaspoon sugar
salt and pepper to taste
2-3 tablespoons EVOO
2 tablespoons chopped fresh mint
toasted pita bread torn (optional)



Combine the cuckes, tomato, chickpeas, olives, scallions, and parsley in a bowl.

Whisk lemon juice, garlic, sugar, salt, and pepper. Drizzle EVOO into lemon mixture while whisking. Stir in mint. Adjust seasonings to taste.

Toss salad with vinaigrette and toasted pita (if using). Serve at room temp.

This would be good with feta, grilled chix in a pita pocket as a sandwich.


----------



## CookinBlondie (Aug 2, 2005)

Thanks for the great recipe GB, I'll have to keep it in mind.  Here's the problem though:  I don't have a lot of those ingredients on hand, and have no way of getting them before this evening.  Any suggestions for replacements, or another recipe?


----------



## CookinBlondie (Aug 2, 2005)

P.S>  I also have a few fresh banana peppers


----------



## GB (Aug 2, 2005)

Do you have any fresh herbs? What if you just took the tomatoes and cukes and cut them up, mixed with some fresh herbs and olive oil, salt, and pepper. If this stuff is from your garden then I am sure it tastes wonderful already so you won't need to add lots of other flavors in.


----------



## CookinBlondie (Aug 2, 2005)

I don't have any fresh herbs....  I'm going to also add this to my request:  It needs to have kid appeal.  Something kids will enjoy eating as much as adults?


----------



## GB (Aug 2, 2005)

What else do you have on hand to work with or what can you get in time?


----------



## CookinBlondie (Aug 2, 2005)

Well, we have carrots, zucchini, cauliflower, romain lettuce, cheeses, pastas, vinegars, oils, dryed herbs.  That sort of thing.


----------



## pdswife (Aug 2, 2005)

I just posted this on the veggie thread but, here it is again since you asked  : )



Marinated Cucumbers (a condiment from Thailand)

Ingredients:
1/3 cup  white vinegar
1/4 cup sugar
1/4 cup water
1/4 tsp. salt
1  cucumber
1/4 cup chopped peanuts or cashews

In a small pan, combine  vinegar, sugar, water, and salt.  Cook over medium heat, stirring until the  liquid boils and the sugar is dissolved; remove from heat and cool to room  temperature.

Peel and slice the cucumber.  Place in a bowl and pour the  marinade over the cucumber slices; stir to blend.  If made ahead, cover and  refrigerate for up to 2 hours.  Top with peanuts or cashews, if desired.  Makes  4 to 6 servings.


----------



## abjcooking (Aug 2, 2005)

Cucumber Spread

2 cucumbers, unpeeled and grated
1 small onion, grated
1 8oz. cream cheese
2 T. salad dressing (you can use mayo, but I prefer the dressing with this)
1/2 t. seasoned salt
1/4 t. lemon juice

Place cucumber and onion on paper towel and squeeze out all moisture.  Beat cream cheese until smooth and stir in vegetables, salad dressing and salt.  Add lemon juice.

Serve with fresh vegetables, crackers or hollow at a piece of bread, place dip in bread bowl and chop the bread you took out and serve with vegetables and crackers.


----------



## CookinBlondie (Aug 2, 2005)

Thanks for the recipes everyone!  They all sound delicious, and when I have the resources, I'll be sure to try all of them.  I think I'm going to try abj's recipe though.  It's easy, and everybody loves dips!  Thanks again everyone!


----------



## pdswife (Aug 2, 2005)

Have a great time at your party!!


----------



## GB (Aug 2, 2005)

Let us know how the dip came out. It sounds great!


----------



## abjcooking (Aug 2, 2005)

Hope you enjoy the dip.  I use to take it to my co-workers each month when I worked at Saks because they kept asking for it.  We all decided that we thought the salad dressing was better than the mayo.  It looks just like mayo but is lighter.


----------



## CookinBlondie (Aug 2, 2005)

Well, I just made the dip and it is EXCELLENT!  I was a little leary at first, but I gave it a shot and it turned out wonderfully! It will be great with some crackers or bread!  I might even have it on a sandwich!  Who knows.

I'll send a picture of it when I get it arranged, but for now, I have to go get ready to go!  

Thanks again for all of your help guys!


----------



## CookinBlondie (Aug 2, 2005)

P.S>  Do you think it would be good if I added some diced tomatoes to it?  Just for a little added summer color?


----------



## pdswife (Aug 2, 2005)

or maybe some diced sweet red peppes since they don't have as much juice??


----------



## abjcooking (Aug 2, 2005)

CookinBlondie I am so glad you liked it. I just love getting feedback on recipes and can't wait to see the picture. Depending on how you serve it some red peppers cut into strips would be nice. You could even stick them into the corner of the bowl standing upright on one side for the presentation. That way it is easier to scoop out the dip. You could also put some sliced cucumber and lemon slices for garnish or lemond rind curls. I never worried about garnish when giving it to my coworkers because the dip would be halfway gone before I even set it down.


----------



## CookinBlondie (Aug 2, 2005)

Well, I don't think I'll be able to garnish it, but I'll try.  I don't know my time frame exactly, so it might just be in a bowl with some crackers around it.  Hope it goes over well!


----------



## CookinBlondie (Aug 3, 2005)

Well guys, the party was last night and no one except my mom ate the dip.  But hey, I guess it was too fancy for the group of people who would be there.  But a few good things come from this venture:

1)  I have a recipe for some AWESOME dip!
2)  There is a whole container left on the counter!!
3)  I used some of those cucumbers that my garden is overflowing with!!!


----------



## KAYLINDA (Aug 3, 2005)

The most simple salad we have on our buffet that people scarf up is diced cucumbers and tomatoes with Ranch Dressing.  Now you're short just one ingredient!  lol.


----------



## abjcooking (Aug 3, 2005)

CookinBlondie, that really surprises me.  I couldn't keep people away from it when I took it into work.  Well, maybe it is they type of crowd.  It is definitly a little fancy compared to salsa and chips or cheese dip.  Well it least you have some leftover to make some wonderful sandwiches out of.


----------

